# Unbelievable horse facilities!



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

I thought I'd share this video... Incredible  Would love to have show facilities like these in my neck of the woods.

A Virtual Tour Through Al Shaqab - YouTube


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I can only imagine the venues and shows that use a facility such as this to showcase, exhibit and put on events...pretty much puts anything I have seen _anyplace _on the North American continent to shame...
A beautiful facility with a very unique design and layout for the climate it is in. 
State of the art everything, all under one roof and in one place...

Not a horse there that strikes me as "average" in anything by the pictures.
Fancy and above what near any of us could afford to keep our horses in, nor do I think I would want a place where _all_ is done for you and _not _by yourself.

I'll stick with my barn thanks...but love to peer in.
_Thanks for letting us "see" how some live..._
:wink:


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

The walker/lunge ring combination is the only thing having me scratching my head.... how is one meant to get in and out of the lunge ring when the walker is full?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow.. I dont think theres a spec of dirt on those horses or in the barn.. thats incredible! But Ill still stick to my back yard barn


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I love my barn, but... how hard can it be to learn Arabic? That was wicked fun to see: thanks!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That would be a great place to see but I think I'd be far too stressed in that kind of atmosphere. I wouldn't want to have to worry about my horse rolling in a poo pile or having a little scratch from playing too rough outside. 

And wearing white with horses....ha xD I'd be a wreck!


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

It's cool but a little too sterile for me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Haha you're welcome everyone and huh I have no idea how the walker/lunge ring works....

I like where I am too but maybe I could just visit every now and then???


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That's for people with more money than God!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Horses living like people... Odd! I love the idea of the walker/round pen. The wasted space has always bothered me, lol. Agreed - this is a calibre of horse keeping for the elite. I have a friend from a country where horses were for the wealthy only. She never dreamed she'd not only someday have her own TWO horses, but also 40 acres to keep them on. Yay cheap & dirty Canada!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

that is ridiculous! I would love to visit there! 

hems I am in love with your horse. he is so beautiful!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I gotta go sweep my barn now.....


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

One of those horses probably costs more than my whole town.

Beautiful! But white couches at a barn- probably not a great idea.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Those white couches are in VIP areas for wealthy people "watching" shows and so on. Not for anyone that's been within 200 feet of a horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Maple said:


> The walker/lunge ring combination is the only thing having me scratching my head.... how is one meant to get in and out of the lunge ring when the walker is full?


The walker/lunge thing is an exerciser. You put the horses in for so long at the walk, the trot, then canter and then walk again and reverse. It's all timed and programmed in, you don't have to touch it once you program it, unless you want to stop it or slow it down for some reason, then you can take over manually. So, not really a problem to get in and out, there's an empty "cage" that you don't put a horse in for just that purpose. Pause the exerciser, go out and start it up again. 

Gorgeous place and whoever said it's a place for people with more money than God is right, and the Al Thani family is beyond fabulously wealthy, as befits the ruling family of Qatar.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> The walker/lunge thing is an exerciser. You put the horses in for so long at the walk, the trot, then canter and then walk again and reverse. It's all timed and programmed in, you don't have to touch it once you program it, unless you want to stop it or slow it down for some reason, then you can take over manually. So, not really a problem to get in and out, there's an empty "cage" that you don't put a horse in for just that purpose. Pause the exerciser, go out and start it up again.
> 
> Gorgeous place and whoever said it's a place for people with more money than God is right, and the Al Thani family is beyond fabulously wealthy, as befits the ruling family of Qatar.


Yes, we have 5 walkers where I work... my point is that you will always have to rely on a stall to be free, and expect everybody in the facility to appreciate that somebody is using the lunge ring - even if they themselves are waiting to put a horse on the walker. Even at that, timing a stall to stop in perfect timing so as not to leave any gaps can be awkward. 

In all my years using walkers, never once has a horse been cantered in it.. far to dangerous to expect a loose animal to know when the stall is going to slow down and stop without injuring themselves IMO. 

The Al Thani family is incredibly influential in the racing industry, they have invested huge money over the last number of years in bloodstock, racing and sponsorship. They are very be fair, and incredibly pleasant to work with.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I want the swimming pool! What a great way to exercise your horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Maple said:


> Yes, we have 5 walkers where I work... my point is that you will always have to rely on a stall to be free, and expect everybody in the facility to appreciate that somebody is using the lunge ring - even if they themselves are waiting to put a horse on the walker. Even at that, timing a stall to stop in perfect timing so as not to leave any gaps can be awkward.
> 
> In all my years using walkers, never once has a horse been cantered in it.. far to dangerous to expect a loose animal to know when the stall is going to slow down and stop without injuring themselves IMO.
> 
> The Al Thani family is incredibly influential in the racing industry, they have invested huge money over the last number of years in bloodstock, racing and sponsorship. They are very be fair, and incredibly pleasant to work with.


I can't explain the exerciser any better, but having used one, it just isn't a problem. They are programmed, not just on and off. They are to walkers what a VW is to a Mercedes. A good walker costs $5000, this type of exerciser is around $100,000.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

> Those white couches are in VIP areas for wealthy people "watching" shows and so on. Not for anyone that's been within 200 feet of a horse.


Obviously Delfina - its called a joke.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah okay, I'm moving.


----------

